
Google’s report on iPhone security flaw doubles as dig against Apple’s - arfo
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/30/googles-iphone-security-report-doubles-as-criticism-of-apple-privacy.html
======
bradknowles
As I see it, they are actively helping Apple secure the iPhone.

I think Apple is willing to concede that nothing is perfect, and nothing is
perfectly secure.

So, all the help they can get from third parties is welcome.

